# Failed 1st IVF. Not sure to go through again. Advice please



## koala boo (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi there,  

We are after some advice please..

DH & I have fertility problems and had our 1st IVF in Sept 2007 which ended in a BFN which I still can't believe why as was told my chances of a positive were very good as 26yrs old and healthy and the embryos went from 2 to 16 cells overnight before the egg transfer, plus within the 2WW I was very careful and was on HRT tablets and progesterone gel to help  

Situation is, I'm not sure whether to give IVF another go as I had moderate to severe OHSS with the 1st one and was in hospital for a week with fluid on the lungs. A very scary experience for DH and I which caused us both alot of stress and concern.  

Unfortunately we were not able to store any of the remaining embryos either due to fertility issues so will have to start from scratch again  

DH & I are now thinking of adoption as another alternative as we so dearly would like a child and although many people tell us we are young we have been ready to start a family for quite a while now and I wonder still whether I would miss the feeling of ever being pregnant or not (Although don't think the giving birth part makes me keen  )?? Very confused!

Many thanks in advance..

Koala Boo xx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Just wanted to wish you luck on your journey...   ....take care...xxxxxxxxxxx


----------

